# Looks Like "me Too"



## NoMo (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello everyone.

If everything goes as planned, we'll be picking up our new 29FBHS on Monday. This will be our third 5th-wheel trailer so were definitely not camping newbies, but am a definite "Outbacker" rookie.

I think it's a great endorsement for a product when owners set up a website like this to share their experiences. Been reading the site for a couple of weeks and when we decided to actually go with this trailer, I became a member here too. Looking forward to many happy camping trips in the new trailer.

Thanks for all of the valuable information you've already provided!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Monday isn't far away (unless you're expecting a new trailer!).
Enjoy that beautiful new fiver and let us know how everything goes.

and.. Welcome to Outbackers.com! Don't forget to order your Outbacker stickers!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

nomo action

welcome to the outbackers forum.
and congrats on the new 5er









darrel


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Welcome to the site and glad you chose a Outback 5er...............

your gonna love it here!!*_


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome NoMo to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 5er Monday will be here befor you know it









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

NoMo (sitting around the house but willl be out campin'?),









Welcome to the Forum and congrats on your upcoming purchase!

Have a great time in your new Outback!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NoMo,

action Welcome to Outbackers! action

Always great to see new faces joining the family.
And congratulations on the new 5er!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new trailer.

Someday I'll get a 5er.

Good luck,
Ralph


----------



## NoMo (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We're pretty excited about the new trailer. Our old one was perfect when it was just my wife & me. But now that the 'little one' has come along, we need more room. Will also be nice to have a separate bedroom for the kid & all her "stuff".


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NoMo welcome to the Outbackers, congrats on your new Outback too!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Fred n Ethel said:


> Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new trailer.
> 
> Someday I'll get a 5er.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY action action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to see another Outback family

Enjoy the site...there is more information here then you can hope for.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrads on the new outback. I'm on my second Outback and love them.


----------

